# Puppy Diet and Diarrhea



## HappyHound (Jun 8, 2017)

So I got my girl (very high pedigree purebreed gsd) at 8weeks old, two weeks ago. The breeder said she fed 1 cup TLC brand puppy food 2x a day (one morning one evening) as well as a NuVet Immune supplement 1x per day. 

She is now 10 weeks old and since I've had her I have had her on a different regiment. I want to feed her as healthy and well as possible since shes my little baby, so after hours of reasearch I settled on a combination diet, vet swore on Science Diet and breeder swore on TLC but the ingredients in either leave me unimpressed. I settled on both Orijen Large Breed puppy and Instinct Raw Beef& Bison. 

For the past 2 weeks(with a cold turkey switch to he new diet the day I picked her up) she has been eating the same diet 2x a day at 6AM and 6PM. Each meal consits of 1Cup Orijen LBP and 1/8th Patty Instinct Raw B&B sirred into just enough lukewarm water to soften the dry food/help defrost the Raw food and increase patatabilty. She is absoluty inlove with this diet as far as I can tell, eats the entire bowl everytime with the cutest appriciation. 

For the past week and moving forward planning to continue I have also been giving her Well&Good brand Puppy vitamins 1x a day just a second before her morning meal (the chewables not the wafers), with the intention of filling in any missing links in her diet since all of the food I give her is unproccessed and unsupplemented.

I would like any professional or experiential input on what is thought of this routine and if there is room for improvement. Including if it is enough calories a day or maybe even too much

As well she has been experiencing diarrhea on and off since shes been with me. Some days her stool is solid and natural, and other days it is pudding or liquid consistency, although it seems more often than not she has diarrhea. There has even been the occasional start solid then switch to liquid/pudding. It is always dark or light brown in color with a strong odor regardless of consistency. She hasn't suffered any reduction in energy, enthisiasm, or appitite thankfully.

To aid her digestion I recently picked up a bag of Firm Up! Pumpkin and Canine Purina FortiFlora Probiotic. This morning with her meal I gave her 1 teaspoon Firmup and a half packet of Purina probiotic. Planning on the same with dinner. Will have to see if it and how it affects her stool today and provide updates.

Also looking for input on this. What are thoughts, like above I would greatly appriciate any proffesional or experiential advice or knowledge on the subject. 

Thanks everyone! Btw will upload some pictures of my beautiful baby girl soon


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I would take her in to the vets along with a fresh poop and have them check her for parasites including coccidia and giardia.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

too many changes in a two week period.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I second the suggestion to take a stool sample to the vet to check for parasites.


----------



## HappyHound (Jun 8, 2017)

GypsyGhost said:


> I second the suggestion to take a stool sample to the vet to check for parasites.





lhczth said:


> I would take her in to the vets along with a fresh poop and have them check her for parasites including coccidia and giardia.


The good news is she has already been to the vet and doesnt have any parasites. Clean system as far as they can tell


----------



## HappyHound (Jun 8, 2017)

carmspack said:


> too many changes in a two week period.


...I agree. Super helpful insight bud love the advice


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Along with the already mentioned suggestions, I would also suggest splitting the food up into 3 or even 4 meals a day. You also might want to stick with one type of food for now. It's much easier to guarantee that the puppy is getting a full day's nutrition that way...maybe use the Orijen for meals and the other for treats throughout the day. 

And don't keep switching from one regiment to another so soon or so quickly. A puppy is under enough stress adjusting to their new environment as it is. Messing too much and/or too quickly with their diet just adds another stressor.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Distinct smell is a sign of a parasite like worms or giardia. It's almost a sweet strong smell.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Happy & Welcome! :greet:

Comments & Suggestions:

I also agree with a stool check for common parasites and an ELISA test for Giradia (protoza).

Sorry to say this but your pup has had way to many changes and ingredients thrown at him. His gut is a mess!

*Orijen is well known for giving some pups and dogs diarrhea.

**Well & Good Puppy Vitamins: **There are SO many things wrong with this product!*

**1st ingredient is Microcrystalline cellulose* is a term for refined wood pulp

**Dicalcium Phosphate (DCP):*While DCP in minute quantities is harmless (according to pharmaceuticals) in *larger quantities it can be harmful (this is the 2nd ingredient).* This ingredient is added as a filler or binder to increase weight. Another good term for this is cement. In the gastrointestinal tract in animals and humans, DCP can cause upset such as sick stomach including nausea and vomiting, decreased appetite, abdomen pain, constipation, increased thirst and urination, and dry mouth. If an animal has a pre-existing condition which causes thyroid, lung, kidney, or other gastrointestinal issues the DCP could further exacerbate it. DCP aggravates conditions affecting the lungs, kidneys. (naturesfurryfriends)*
*
**Liver Meal: *What KIND of liver???? Horse? Cow? Elephant? 4-D animals????? I would never feed an UN-Named ingredient.
AND….it’s a PETCO made product: “Globally Sourced Ingredients” So, probably China!!! 


*"Each meal consits of 1Cup Orijen LBP and 1/8th Patty Instinct Raw B&B. 
all of the food I give her is unproccessed and unsupplemented." 
Not true. Orijen (a processed/cooked kibble) and Instinct Raw are both _“Complete and balanced diets for all life stages”_ 


*Purina 
*Canine Fortiflora by Purina Ingredients:* *Animal digest,* Enterococcus faecium, L-ascorbyl- 2-polyphosphate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin E supplement, zinc proteinate, beta-Carotene, salt, manganese proteinate, ferrous sulfate, copper proteinate, calcium iodate, sodium selenite. B-4582
http://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/Centers...VM/CVMFOIAElectronicReadingRoom/ucm129134.htm = “There appear to be associations between rendered or hydrolyzed ingredients and the presence of pentobarbital in dog food. The ingredients Meat and Bone Meal (MBM), Beef and Bone Meal (BBM), Animal Fat (AF), and *Animal Digest (AD)* are rendered or hydrolyzed *from animal sources that could include euthanized animals*”.



**Below are 2 Human Grade Ingredient Probiotic/Digestive Enzymes made for dogs. Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut, it is VERY important to keep it healthy. One of these can help with that

*Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo: http://www.feedsentials.com/ (use the email to order)
*Gut Sense* (ProBiotic): http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense



Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"*Well & Good Puppy Vitamins: There are SO many things wrong with this product!"

I'm glad I didn't have to say this first.

what your dog is missing is essential fatty acids .


----------



## HappyHound (Jun 8, 2017)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Hi Happy & Welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





carmspack said:


> "*Well & Good Puppy Vitamins: There are SO many things wrong with this product!"
> 
> I'm glad I didn't have to say this first.
> 
> what your dog is missing is essential fatty acids .


Amazing info! Appriciate all the help, it can be difficult trying to learn everything on my own. 

Update: 10 and 1/2 weeks! She definitly is clear of parasites or infection, 2 independent stool tests done a week apart. Since starting the proboitic and pumpkin routine her stool has regularly been much firmer. It is has now only been the occasional "pudding". Once I run out of FortiFlora I plan on switching to Sunday Sundae as a probiotic supplement to help with her digestive development, all the reviews I have found say wonderful things. I am also planning on continuing the pumpkin until I am confident her system is strong without it. 

I don't plan on finishing the bag of Well&Good vitamins, but in it's place what might you reccomend as a vitamin/immune/joint supplement ? Daily or weekly dosage ? How important are supplements to a growing girl ? 

Once she gets a little older and I start taking her too obediance classes, the facility I plan on using makes their own Raw diet. I plan on switching her over to this as the raw portion all while continuing Orijen for the dry. What do you guys think? http://maximumk9service.com/maximum-k9-premium-raw-dog-food-diet

And as you said Carmspack, if she's missing fatty acids how might I make sure she gets them?

Again i really appriciate all the help here, you are wonderful for your help!


----------



## kimbale (Mar 7, 2017)

I use NuVet as a vitamin/immune/skin supplement. Works great!


----------



## DDRGSD56 (Aug 16, 2011)

i would try probiotics

mainly from raw goats milk or kefir


----------



## SableShepherd2017 (Jun 5, 2017)

I had a diarrhea problem with my pup. I got her at 4.5 months, though. Do NOT trust negative stool tests. I had negative stool tests then found a big round worm half dried on my pillow(they look like spaghetti noodles). I took the worm to the vet and said "forget the stool test for eggs, here's an adult worm on my pillow and she and I are the only ones living here so it came from one of us." Method that worked for me: 1) worm the pup while feeding 2) no food for 24 hours 3) start the new diet 25% day 1, 50% day 2, 75% day 3, 100% day 4. I read this somewhere, maybe here. I didn't invent the staging. It's hard to hold back food when you want your new baby to grow, but it lets the gut transition much better. She now has two hard stools a day like a neat roll of quarters when you pick it up. It's been two weeks. If I feed her too much, she gets diarrhea later in the day. If I don't overfeed always solid stools. I've been feeding only beef: half raw tripe and half lean cuts with bones she can handle. Wanting a butcher who will grind the bone in for me. After 6 weeks solid I may try her on chicken again slowly and see how her stools do.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

HappyHound said:


> what might you reccomend as a vitamin/immune/joint supplement ? Daily or weekly dosage ?
> 
> How important are supplements to a growing girl ?
> 
> ...


*Giving a pup this young "joint supplements" is a controversial issue, so I would suggest asking your trainer, vet, and other GSD owner's to be comfortable with your decision.
Whenever the time is right, this is a high quality (human) product that can be purchased at Amazon and at other sources: *http://www.bluebonnetnutrition.com/product/241/Glucosamine_Chondroitin_Plus_MSM_Vcaps *
(Dose administered should be weight appropriate)


*This is a great thing to see on any pet product!: Maxium K9 Premium Diet: "100% USDA certified, inspected *and approved*, our Premium blend products are manufactured in a state-of-the-art processing facility *using only human grade and USDA Inspected ingredients born, bred, and raised within the United States.*"


The following are Human Grade, whole food supplements:

*Multiple Vitamin:
*Feed Sentials K9 Multi Vitamins:*
_Full of natural, wholesome food, organic or wildcrafted whenever possible, this formula provides full spectrum vitamins complete with co-factors that amplify benefits._
*Ingredients: *
Carob powder, ground sunflower seed, dried parsley leaf, kelp flakes, alfalfa greens, ground, almond, hulled oil rich hemp seeds, hemp seed flour, dried red and green pepper, dry celery leaf, dried blueberry, dried cranberry, dry dandelion leaf, ground pumpkin seed, powdered carrot, stinging nettle, barley grass powder, dried mint leaf, powdered rosehip, paprika, burdock root powder, garlic powder, sesame seed, digestive enzyme blend (protease, lipase, cellulase, amylase), glucosamine, MSM, dried dill weed, coriander, anise, fennel, goat milk whey powder, powdered marshmallow root, blue Hawaii spirulina, rosemary, oregano, ginger, cumin, marjoram, thyme, savoury, basil, sage, cayenne, powdered yucca, fenugreek, bilberry, vegetal silica


*Oils:
*SH-EMP OIL* is made from:
*Canadian Herring* - very highest quality raw , unrefined from the deep cold waters of the Grand Banks. The fish is full body pressed – no heat , no chemicals – just the pressure of the press. The herring oil is a source of brain enhancing DHA/EPA, which can be converted by the body into Omega 3. Contains a higher % of EPA/DHA than Salmon Oil.
*Organic Canadian Hemp Oil:* cold pressed, contains omega 6 , 3 , 9, gla composition. It is full of antioxidant chlorophyll and naturally-occurring 8 compound Vitamin E . Does not contain THC
*Coconut Oil:* cold pressed, virgin, organic.. Contains medium chain triglycerides rich/high with lauric acid. Coconut oil has many functions including feeding brain, and glands such as thyroid and adrenals, providing energy to muscles. It is also antimicrobial and anti fungal - 
Hemp oil and Coconut oil also provides an umbrella barrier to the sensitive omega 3‘s. 


*POWER Of 3-EA’s* (a unique blend of natural, health enriching oils that are high in omega 3. It also provides a rich source of beta carotene, another anti inflammatory and complete, natural vitamin E from two separate ingredients which provide four tocopherols.)
It is a combination of Camelina oil , Red Palm oil and unrefined rice bran oil.
*Organic CAMELINA oil* is the base for POWER of 3 EFA’s. Contains a superior source of omega 3, cold pressed and is shelf stable
*Red Palm *provides alpha and beta carotene (antioxidant and immune health) and totally natural 8 compound of vitamin E , including gamma tocotrienol 3 
*Rice Bran oil* - raw and unrefined provides, gamma oryzanol, lecithin, natural minerals and B vitamins ,
**To purchase supplements above: https://feedsentials.com/ 


Moms


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

agreed - too many changes.....possibly too much food at once. 

I just had a litter to raise.....had some with diarrhea after they started eating....wormed them regularly, lab run fecal was negative for all parasites....some were total pigs and got more food than others and took a few days to get them to normal stool....ONE food, ONE supplement, Puppy Gold....when the store was out of my puppy food (Fromm) I had to get something else and wham - even with mixing, diarrhea again.... now the Fromm is in and I figure it will happen again with the keeper puppy Wicked.

One of those food only...Carmen knows the supplement situation better than anyone.


Lee


----------

